# Starter bad? - clicks once but no turn (THANKS)



## stejhu (May 26, 2009)

So I have had some starter issues for a while...occasionally a grinding sound which was likely due to bad starter contact. Over the past week, it started to struggle to turn over occasionally. Yesterday it stopped completely. Now, it clicks once when I turn the key (no click click click click...) and that's about it. It's not the battery which was tested to be fine and it wouldn't jump start either...shouldn't be the alternator either. I'm able to push start it without too much difficulty, especially if I park at the top of a hill. I'm thinking maybe the starter is shot...any other ideas?

I'm a novice when it comes to repairs. Is it foolish to attempt taking the starter out to get it tested, and if bad, to replace it with one from autozone? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

'99 maxima - sunlit sand (sounds much nicer than it looks I assure you)


----------

